# Making an audio DVD with words...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I want to take recorded mp3 songs and put them on a DVD with the words being shown on the video screen. Similar to Karaoke, but not with the words highlighted as you sing... the words can just be there. What software do I need for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I want to take recorded mp3 songs and put them on a DVD with the words being shown on the video screen. Similar to Karaoke, but not with the words highlighted as you sing... the words can just be there. What software do I need for this?
> 
> Thanks!


I did something similar to this 4 years ago when my church needed some Karaoke-like videos to show on the big screen for opening and closing songs. I used a program called MAGIX video deLuxe 2.0 I picked up at a discount store for $7.00. It is a very inclusive video/audio editor. I used the "scrolling credits" feature to load a text file and time it's scrolling to a music track. It worked very well!

Even though I made Mpeg1 files to play on the church's laptop that was connected to a front projector, there is no reason why you couldn't generate files for a DVD the same way.

I don't know where you can get older versions of the program like mine, but the new software is now called *Movie Edit Pro 15 Plus* and can be purchased here for $49.99 (there is also a free trial version).

If you have movie editing software already check to see if it can create scrolling titles or credits. :T


----------

